# Electrolyticaly strip silver with high amperage



## borostmcbarna (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi folks.
I just red somewhere on the forum that the amperage doesen't mater just the voltage by stripping silver with electrolysis...Well i tried out and that is my result:
I first used a small charger with 12 volt and 1 amper with the result of very little silver coming of the plated flatware.After this i connected my anode and my cathode on a 12 volt and 40 amper car battery and watch the results... on the video!
So please stop telling me that smal phone chargers are enough to strip silver,do it like i did it and use your carr battery.Watch and enjoy!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyZ9a2wZtj0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyZ9a2wZtj0

thank you.


----------



## niteliteone (Mar 25, 2014)

Could you possible explain the complete set-up :?:


----------



## solar_plasma (Mar 25, 2014)

Looks interesting your 12V setup. What was the electrolyte and at what concentration?

I tried everything between 1-24V at 0.1-8A. Though the max ampere is also limited by areal of the electrodes, distance and conductivity. I got best results at under 2V at about 3 or more ampere depending on the electrodes surface in my small setup (up to about 10 pieces/time). 

You have an overvoltage with gasproduction, which results in swimming silver clumps. This and the speed of reaction are interesting. If the stripping could be much faster than the polution of the electrolyte by metals above copper, this might be a nice work around for the biggest problem. I do not dare to hope, but wonders never cease.

Beware of the fine fog. Use a strong led light and you will see it. This aerosol is nothing you want to inhale.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 25, 2014)

What solution are you using? What chemical(s) and what strength(s)? Enjoy what? Your video is worthless without that information.


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 26, 2014)

No fuses? I would not like to short circuit the electrodes in the electrolyte. It could go really bad in no time.

The car battery is not 40 ampere, it is 40 Ampere hours! It can deliver hundreds of ampere if short circuited.

Göran


----------

